# Need Show Name for Thoroughbred Eventer!



## cooperandsandy717 (Oct 15, 2011)

My horse's name is Cooper and I need a show name for him. He is bay with a star and partial stripe and is a big goofball. He's very fast and looves to jump and play in water. Our colors are purple and navy blue. I will try to post a picture on here asap.


----------



## MyBoyPuck (Mar 27, 2009)

Is he off the track? Just use his racing name. They're usually very catchy.


----------



## cooperandsandy717 (Oct 15, 2011)

He is not off the track but his registered name is purple pirate and i dont really like it.:/


----------



## sommsama09 (Oct 28, 2010)

I will try to help when you get some pictures up and describe his nature/quirks


----------



## FoxyRoxy1507 (Jul 15, 2008)

what kind of name are you wanting? something cute or strong or catchy.. give us an idea of what you're looking for


----------



## cooperandsandy717 (Oct 15, 2011)

I want a name that is catchy but cute. It wont let me post the pictures but I can put a link to some pictures. I think theres like 4 or 5 so just click next on the page and it will go to the other ones of him. He has very forward and floaty gaits and has a huuge jump. He is a big dork though and is like the bad little kid of the barn always getting into trouble haha Thanks for your help guys!

Blog PhotoViewer


----------



## Crossover (Sep 18, 2010)

Only thing coming to mind is Coupe De Ville.


----------



## blue eyed pony (Jun 20, 2011)

I agree with Crossover. Coupe de Ville suits him


----------



## jumpingrules92 (Aug 2, 2011)

Airbourne express! 
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## blue eyed pony (Jun 20, 2011)

^ which correctly spelled is "airborne express" - no 'u' in airborne.

edit; it's a good name though!


----------



## jumpingrules92 (Aug 2, 2011)

blue eyed pony said:


> ^ which correctly spelled is "airborne express" - no 'u' in airborne.
> 
> edit; it's a good name though!


When you're European there is. Which I am originally. Technically, you can spell it however you like to.


----------



## Saddlebag (Jan 17, 2011)

Purple Pirate - Jack Flash?


----------



## blue eyed pony (Jun 20, 2011)

jumpingrules92 said:


> When you're European there is. Which I am originally. Technically, you can spell it however you like to.


I am Australian... we use the european spellings for EVERYTHING but airborne still has no "u" in it. But ok.


----------



## VanillaBean (Oct 19, 2008)

I actually really like Purple Pirate!


----------



## AllegroAdante (Sep 28, 2008)

Flew the Coop


----------



## HorseyyGal (Jun 20, 2011)

^^love!


----------



## caseymyhorserocks (Apr 5, 2010)

Time To Fly
Ready Teddy
Shine Like A Star
Kiss Me
Mr.Cooper
Cooper the Trooper
Cooper Trooper
Trooper Cooper
Up And Over
Jump And Splash


----------

